# C# vs vb vs vb.net vs java vs vc++ vs php vs asp.net vs vc++?



## techani (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello everyone!
I am currently doing DOEACC A Level. I am about to finish it. I need to do a project in order to complete the level. but i am confused about in which language to do the project. Since I have to learn any of these languages so i am considering all the languages. These are-
VB,  VB.NET,  ASP,  ASP.NET, C#, PHP, VC++ etc.
I can remember only these many languages for now.
Can anyone tell me what exactly these languages do? I mean all the languages doesnt do the same thing or are not used for the same thing. Which will be better to learn and implement.  Also tell me which will take how much time to learn and which is the hardest and which is the easiest(I know these are relative but still just a guideline).
I am looking for a quite detailed guide, if anyone can provide me that i would be very grateful.

Thank u...


----------



## Ecko (Jul 25, 2009)

VB=Visual Basic (Sfotware Dev generally though can be more)
VB.net= OFcouse uses .net technology with VB  *remember .net is a technology  )
ASP =Active server pages (Web Designing)
ASP.net=Ya u can guess dat 
C#=Microsoft's verion of OOPS language C++ 
PHP = WEb Designing
...........
Dude first think of the field you want to get into 
Then decide the pros & cons of language or tech. u'll be working on 
Say JAVA will be platform independent and will be better if ur  project is aimed at multi platforms like WIn , MAc & linux
Then just start workinf  D


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 25, 2009)

DOEACC A Level course Includes only VB


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 25, 2009)

techani said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am currently doing DOEACC A Level. I am about to finish it.





techani said:


> Can anyone tell me what exactly these languages do? I mean all the languages doesnt do the same thing or are not used for the same thing.




Generally, ppl abt to finish A or B level doesnt got confused b/w choosing these languages.

Since u need to learn a language for a self-made project, i guess choose any *one* of these, IMO go for JAVA or .net
Just give time to anyone, and practice more than only u can develop a gud project.
All the best !!!


----------



## techani (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok I have chosen C#. I tried to go through the msdn library. But its all messed up according to me. I couldnt find a starting point there. There are so many articles under so many categories. Can anyone provide me the proper link to the beginning?


----------



## techani (Jul 27, 2009)

Guys please suggest me some good ebooks and books for C#. I have searched the net for many hours for the books but really cant decide on the good books. its quite urgent and ur help is required.
Plz...


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 7, 2009)

first let me cleat your doubts about the different languages you mentioned above:

There are basically two types of languages for web development means website development (programming part) :

Now C# and VB are two languages used to develop sites in ASP using .NET framework  and windows environment .
And PHP is also a language used to develop sites which does not requires a framework and platform independent.

So the question which one to choose ?

If your'e new and want to develop sites quickly go with php.. easy to use ..
If working on more complex and heavy sites then management is a big issue so go with ASP..

Also developing in ASP is also very easy .. but requires framework.

Rest depends on your taste with which to go with .


But for making smaller scale sites faster many uses CMS like joomla and drupal ..
look out for this and you'll have much clearer idea what I want to deliver..


----------

